# How's Data Warehousing/Business Intelligence Jobs



## harshal

Hi there,

I am new to forum.
I am planning to move to NZ.
Can anybody tell me how is the job market for DW/BI jobs (IT) in NZ currently?
And how long does it take for getting PR?

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## topcat83

harshal said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to forum.
> I am planning to move to NZ.
> Can anybody tell me how is the job market for DW/BI jobs (IT) in NZ currently?
> And how long does it take for getting PR?
> 
> Regards,
> Harshal.


Hi Harshal

Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site - it will give you an idea of the job market in general.

To get PR? Depends on a number of factors, including the number of points you get and whether you have a job offer.


----------



## harshal

topcat83 said:


> Hi Harshal
> 
> Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site - it will give you an idea of the job market in general.
> 
> To get PR? Depends on a number of factors, including the number of points you get and whether you have a job offer.



Tomcat,

Thanks for the reply.
Let's assume.....I meet 140 points and I dont have job offer in hand then how long it generally takes for PR?


----------



## topcat83

harshal said:


> Tomcat,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Let's assume.....I meet 140 points and I dont have job offer in hand then how long it generally takes for PR?


If you're lucky you may be selected in the next fortnightly selection. But you may not. With 140 points I'd expect it to be reasonably quick.


----------



## harshal

topcat83 said:


> If you're lucky you may be selected in the next fortnightly selection. But you may not. With 140 points I'd expect it to be reasonably quick.



thanks Tomcat.
And one more thing, do u know......when i get selected, how long does it take to get invitation letter from them?


----------



## rockzcm

Hi Harshal

I am actually a BI specialist working at Auckland. There is a big skill shortage in the BI Market at Auckland. Depending on your skills or experience, you should not have any problems of finding a job. 


To find our the indicative BI market salary, google THE 2010 HAYS SALARY GUIDE

Hope it can help u.


----------



## madhan_raj12

Hi ,

I am new to forum.
I am planning to move to NZ.
Can anybody tell me how is the job market for DW/BI jobs (IT) in NZ currently?
And how long does it take for getting PR?


----------



## prmadhav

madhan_raj12 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am new to forum.
> I am planning to move to NZ.
> Can anybody tell me how is the job market for DW/BI jobs (IT) in NZ currently?
> And how long does it take for getting PR?


HI madhan_raj12, 

I am also analyzing about job market scenario in NZ. I am into BI/DWH domain. I couldnt find relevant info for NZ BI jobs. When goin thru the job portals i could find less Oracle BI jobs. Please help me out if you find anything useful. 

Thanks


----------



## saurabh0880

Have you already reached NZ ? If so it would be really helpful if you can share your experience.


----------

